# Using your flashlight as an X ray!



## Mags (Jan 10, 2005)

I will delete this if it is dangerous. For those with flashlights well over 100 lumens, you can use your flashlight as an X ray. Just place it under your hand, turn it on, and you can see your bones! I dont have one of these bright ones yet though... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif But those of you who have M6's, tell me how well it works. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/evilgrin07.gif


----------



## MaxaBaker (Jan 10, 2005)

Mags despiser - for $25 you can get a Husky 2.25 million CP spotlight. On a that limited budget, (wink wink) it's the only light that produces about 2000 lumens /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif . I think........ They have it at Home Depot.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Jan 10, 2005)

I tried this with one of those Xenon Space Cannons, the HID lights that they used for the WTC Tribute-in-Light. I was astonished at how clearly I could see all of the bones in my hand! But then that was a SERIOUS amount of light.
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif


----------



## tvodrd (Jan 10, 2005)

My SF M6 hola doesn't do it- that's looking at my fingers covering the bezel. (Batts may be a little down.) My Beast seems to project my finger bones onto a wall from 6' just fine. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif And no, it isn't too hot to leave them there for a while. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif

Larry


----------



## mossyoak (Jan 10, 2005)

you have a beast?


----------



## tvodrd (Jan 10, 2005)

Last time I looked. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon3.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Larry


----------



## AuroraLite (Jan 10, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*tvodrd said:*
My SF M6 hola doesn't do it- that's looking at my fingers covering the bezel. (Batts may be a little down.) My Beast seems to project my finger bones onto a wall from 6' just fine. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif And no, it isn't too hot to leave them there for a while. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif

Larry 

[/ QUOTE ]

Wait a sec, what's that funny smell? Burnt flesh? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif j/k


----------



## Mags (Jan 10, 2005)

so you guys can see the bones? Awesome! Wish I had a beast... Imagine, a 12 year old with a beast!!


----------



## Lightmeup (Jan 11, 2005)

I have one of those super-bright hand-held spotlights that plug into your 12v auto cigarette lighter socket. I was on a road rally with some friends and we got lost, so I plugged in the spot and put it behind the envelope containing the 'emergency' directions to the final destination, and could read it like there was no envelope. We were the first ones to complete the road rally. We declined any awards, but didn't tell anyone how we got there so fast, and drove them nuts!


----------



## dougmccoy (Jan 11, 2005)

Guys the technique you describe is transilluminance. The medical world has used the principal of transilluminance for quite a few years now and more applications are continually being found. The problems as already noted are that light using incandescent sources involves unwanted heat. LED's whilst becoming used more frequently for medical purposes are still not on par with incandescent sources of light and remain relatively limited in how effective they can be used to tranilluminate large masses of tissue.

Doug


----------



## ResQTech (Jan 11, 2005)

Try using a red Lux... Even a red regular LED does a pretty good job around the fingers.


----------



## MaxaBaker (Jan 11, 2005)

Hmmmm....tried this with the Husky spot and it didn't work. My hand and fingers just glowed red.... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif


----------



## Hookd_On_Photons (Jan 11, 2005)

A Mag60 doesn't transilluminate my hand well enough to see the bones.

I'm a pretty big guy, though. Somebody with slender, gracile hands might have less soft tissue to diffuse the light. The hand is composed of structures - mostly muscles, tendons, vessels, and nerves - that won't transilluminate well because they're solid tissue, or filled with fluid that isn't clear.

The only structures I could make out were the large veins on the back of my hand, with the Mag60 bezel shining in my palm directly at the level of the web spaces (where the fingers join the palm).

Here are some yucky images that demonstrate transillumination of finger masses. If seeing a finger with an incision will freak you out, don't click here:

http://www.eatonhand.com/img/IMG00087.htm


----------



## PhotonBoy (Jan 11, 2005)

I used my light to win an XBox console. I shone it under a scratch off ticket I got in a case of beer, found the right symbols to scratch off, mailed in my ticket and won the XBox! Now I don't feel so guilty about my last few flashlight acquisitions. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif


----------



## xpitxbullx (Jan 11, 2005)

If you shine a Mag85 in your mouth you can see the veins in your cheeks and if someone looks up your nose they will see light. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif


----------



## IsaacHayes (Jan 12, 2005)

pitbull, now _that_ is scary!


----------



## xpitxbullx (Jan 12, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*IsaacHayes said:*
pitbull, now _that_ is scary! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Want beamshots??? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ohgeez.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif


----------



## beam_me_up (Jan 12, 2005)

I use to use my flashlights as an x-ray with coke bottle instant win games....I would just go into a gas station and find a winner in seconds then walk up to the guy there and open the coke and give him the cap without looking at it...he thought I had some sort of special powers.


----------



## MaxaBaker (Jan 12, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*beam_me_up said:*
I use to use my flashlights as an x-ray with coke bottle instant win games....I would just go into a gas station and find a winner in seconds then walk up to the guy there and open the coke and give him the cap without looking at it...he thought I had some sort of special powers. 

[/ QUOTE ]

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/clap.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/clap.gif Think that would work at Acme?

Problem is that now they have codes on them that you have to type in online /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon23.gif.........no more INSTANT WINNER. So, it probably wouldn't work now.


----------



## voodoogreg (Jan 12, 2005)

Oh it all funs and games till someone out's an eye out!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif VDG


----------



## cobb (Jan 16, 2005)

Anyone been able to do one of those three stooges acts where they shine the light in one ear and have ot shine out the other? Myself, Ive done the hand thing, but sticking a light in your mouth is way more fun. Guaranteed to freak anyone out you show it to.


----------



## 4sevens (Jan 16, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*cobb said:*
Anyone been able to do one of those three stooges acts where they shine the light in one ear and have ot shine out the other? Myself, Ive done the hand thing, but sticking a light in your mouth is way more fun. Guaranteed to freak anyone out you show it to. 

[/ QUOTE ]

whoa... just did that... freaked my wife out. She suggested take a picture of me like that /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Mags (Jan 16, 2005)

If you can, post that pic here!


----------



## leukos (Jan 17, 2005)

For an experiment, I shined my Mag85 at my wife for that transilluminance effect, but the only X-ray effect I got was her angry glare boring a whole through my head! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif


----------



## beam_me_up (Jan 17, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*BakerOnFire90 said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*beam_me_up said:*
I use to use my flashlights as an x-ray with coke bottle instant win games....I would just go into a gas station and find a winner in seconds then walk up to the guy there and open the coke and give him the cap without looking at it...he thought I had some sort of special powers. 

[/ QUOTE ]

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/clap.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/clap.gif Think that would work at Acme?

Problem is that now they have codes on them that you have to type in online /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon23.gif.........no more INSTANT WINNER. So, it probably wouldn't work now. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Whats Acme? (Besides the company that the coyote always bought his road-runner nabbing gadgets with) 

The way it use to work is the caps would be perfectly translucent if you'd just shine a light onto the side of the cap and you'd read right through it. They still have instant win games with the free pop but like you said a lot of them are codes and the ones where you can really win a free pop now no longer seem to have the translucent effect caps =( 

There are still a few things you can use this 'trick' with but i'd rather not say /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Polar_Hops (Jan 17, 2005)

With a streamlight scorpion running on pilas and a 3.6v bulb, I can see the BB in my hand. It's in my palm, almost perfectly lined up with my middle finger. When i shine the light on the backside of my hand, i can see the BB well, but when i shine it on my palm, it's hard to see. 

It does get to hot to handle, though /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif


----------



## MaxaBaker (Jan 17, 2005)

Acme was the most prominent grocery store in the USA, I thought. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif Maybe just on the east coast.

beam me up - what other things could you use it for? or am I missing a completely obvious thing that is somewhat obscene?


----------



## beam_me_up (Jan 18, 2005)

sorry, I am not at liberty to say =X


----------



## DaGeek (Jan 18, 2005)

Great Idea it works awesome!!!!!!1


----------



## beam_me_up (Jan 18, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*Surefiregeek said:*
Great Idea it works awesome!!!!!!1 

[/ QUOTE ]

Which idea are you referring to ? If it's an instant win game let us know which one it's working on ! =)


----------



## Cornkid (Jan 18, 2005)

Can you really see through a scratch and win sticker with a light? How many lumens would you need?

-tom


----------



## PhotonBoy (Jan 18, 2005)

In a totally dark room, you can see through scratch and win tickets, at least the ones I've seen. It's quite dependent on how dark the underlying ink is. The light I used is probably about 15 - 20 lumens; 30 should be enough. Mine was a Luxeon with optics and powered by a single AA cell.


----------



## beam_me_up (Jan 18, 2005)

Wait you mean regular lottery scratch off tickets? I would have never thought that to be possible...i'll have to try it but have my doubts


----------



## Mags (Jan 18, 2005)

Are 12 year olds allowed to buy lottery tickets? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## MaxaBaker (Jan 18, 2005)

I don't think so. I wish......


----------

